# We did it again 8, 10, 12 sharks, we lost count (pics)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

One of my best days of fishing ever, we lost count of how many sharks we landed, hook up with a freight train, 300 yards later was either brake the line or lost 300 yards of power pro, line was broken, some pics form yesterday afternoon at IGFA and pics form this morning

enjoy

steve and todd at IGFA


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

One of my best days of fishing ever, we lost count of how many sharks we landed, hook up with a freight train, 300 yards later was either brake the line or lost 300 yards of power pro, line was broken, some pics form yesterday afternoon at IGFA and pics form this morning

enjoy

steve and todd at IGFA










world record tarpon 200 lbs plus 




























































































freight train, just waiting










white knuckles, after 1 hour.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

One of my best days of fishing ever, we lost count of how many sharks we landed, hook up with a freight train, 300 yards later was either brake the line or lost 300 yards of power pro, line was broken, some pics form yesterday afternoon at IGFA and pics form this morning

enjoy

steve and todd at IGFA










world record tarpon 200 lbs plus 




















































































freight train, just waiting











white knuckles, after 1 hour.




























Todd is very popular










PLENTY MORE TO COME


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The picture of Steve sitting in the lawn chair fighting a shark is exactly what I expected of him.

You need to post up img 0193


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Great work guys!!!
That's getting it done.

Nice crowd in the last pic........


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Bring me a few of those in that last picture hahaha


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey airnuts,

I am just beginning to get into shark fishing from the shore using spinning tackle. I have a Penn 9500SS and an OM 12' heaver.

I have watched your videos on youtube many times and have a few questions.

1) Could you describe the rig you use? 
-A lot of people have told me that I absolutely need wire on my rig, but if possible I would like to stick with all mono (400lb). Or maybe just ~2ft of coated wire at the hook? 
2) Do you cast your rigs?
3) What do you consider to be your favorite bait? 
-I like use whatever I can find that is fresh, which is usually whiting or croaker. But after I got skunked my last trip (in Florida a few weeks ago) I think I might be doing something wrong here...

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*send me a bus ticket...I am game*

Ready to move and fish for a living like of which I see.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Looks like the makings of the next Enzyte commercial.
I gotta stop spending so much time online. I think my brain's gotten corrupted.


----------

